# Mézclate con otras razas. Gobierno de España.



## Grupo Wagner (3 Ago 2019)

Esta puta basura antirracista de mierda se paga con nuestros impuestos para promover el mestizaje, la asimilación forzada de inmigrantes extraeuropeos y la desaparación de los españoles.

Pero que coño le han hecho al pueblo español y al europeo para que acepte voluntariamente su extinción?! Hasta cuando lo vamos a permitir?!

Como consuelo, los comentarios.


----------



## Oxido de etileno (3 Ago 2019)

Si llego a saber que era tan facil adoctrinar a los progres hubiese cambiado de oficio.

En vez de liberar a willy que liberen a charles manson.


----------



## Niño Dios (3 Ago 2019)

No se trata de mecla o mestizaje, se trata de hibridación...

Cito:

*"Considerada hace unas décadas una enfer-
medad frecuente y grave que influía consi-
derablemente en la morbimortalidad peri-
natal, ha pasado a ser en la actualidad una
patología de aparición ocasional cuya inci-
dencia puede estimarse en uno por cada mil
nacidos vivos. *(Nota: gracias al suero RhoGam).
* Recientemente se esta obser-
vando un incremento notable en el número
de casos debido a la inmigración."*

*F.OmeñacaTerés,**C.delaCamaraMendizábaly*E.ValverdeNuñez.
(*Servicio de Neonatología. Hospital Infantil La Paz. Departamento Pediatría
Universidad Autónoma. Madrid) (**Servicio de Hematología y
Hemoterapia. Hospital La Paz)

Enfermedad hemolítica del recién nacido - PDF


----------



## Grupo Wagner (3 Ago 2019)

SenPuntos dijo:


> No se trata de mecla o mestizaje, se trata de hibridación...
> 
> Cito:
> 
> ...


----------



## eL PERRO (3 Ago 2019)

Se nos cagan en la boquita, y nadie hace nada


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.

Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.

Mongrels.


----------



## morethanafeeling (3 Ago 2019)

Nunca pensé que sería tan fácil manipular a todo un continente para promover su propia extinción.

Sinceramente, pensaba que por mucho menos la gente reaccionaría y se rebelaría.

¿Tan fácil es engañar a toda una civilización? ¿Somos así de tontos por naturaleza o la era tecnológica nos ha idiotizado? ¿Cuando vamos a despertar?


----------



## Digamelon (3 Ago 2019)

Yo me mezclo gostoso con eslavas. ¿Dónde hay que firmar?


----------



## A.B.C. (3 Ago 2019)

*Intentan fomentar las actividades sexuales, no sólo con otras razas, sino la homosexualidad, la pederastia, la zoofilia, la necrofilia, etc. *


----------



## magnificent (3 Ago 2019)

Mezclate pero no con alemanes, ni noruegos, ni franceses ni finlandeses ni demás europeos para aprender de sus países, historia y economías y aprendas algo para mejorar España 

Mezclate pero con la moronegrada de cultura medieval y países tercermundistas que solo te aportará diarrea mental y problemas con pandillas, drogas, etc y construirás un país igual de mierda que el suyo, por eso HA SALIDO CORRIENDO


----------



## Nefersen (3 Ago 2019)

Aprended a convivir con gente como yo.


----------



## juster (3 Ago 2019)

y mas basura progre...


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.
> 
> Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.
> 
> Mongrels.



Y tengo por frontera una canción.

No sois más gilipollas porque no podéis. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Nunca pensé que sería tan fácil manipular a todo un continente para promover su propia extinción.
> 
> Sinceramente, pensaba que por mucho menos la gente reaccionaría y se rebelaría.
> 
> ¿Tan fácil es engañar a toda una civilización? ¿Somos así de tontos por naturaleza o la era tecnológica nos ha idiotizado? ¿Cuando vamos a despertar?



Somos así de gilipollas, efectivamente.



Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Y tengo por frontera una canción.
> 
> No sois más gilipollas porque no podéis.
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk



Ni puta idea ni de quien hablas ni porque me lloras.


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Ni puta idea ni de quien hablas ni porque me lloras.



Lloro por ti. Y por tus genes africanos. Que coincide con tu coeficiente. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Lloro por ti.
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk



Tu pena me hace sonreír.


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Tu pena me hace sonreír.



Ya veo desde aquí tu sonrisa de negro. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Ya veo desde aquí tu sonrisa de negro.
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk



Y?


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Y?



Que me deslumbra, y tu coeficiente también. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

Se odian a si mismos y pretenden socializar su dolor.

Este asunto no tiene que ver con diferencias de ninguna clase.


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Que me deslumbra, y tu coeficiente también.
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk



En tu mundo de fantasía, los blancos curran de sol a sol ganando una mierda en trabajos asquerosos para que negros vivan como reyes por la cara en tu propia casa mientras se follan a tu mujer.

O sea, que declaras a gritos que consideras a los negros mucho mas inteligentes que los blancos.

La sonrisa ha pasado a carcajada.


----------



## SuperMariano (3 Ago 2019)

Grupo Wagner dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 134274



Para poner un meme racista y falaz no lo pongas, puto cuñao


----------



## Esflinter (3 Ago 2019)

A.B.C. dijo:


> *Intentan fomentar las actividades sexuales, no sólo con otras razas, sino la homosexualidad, la pederastia, la zoofilia, la necrofilia, etc. *



Jojojo la rata esta quiere follarse a su perro muerto y no sabe que excusa poner


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2019)

magnificent dijo:


> Mezclate pero no con alemanes, ni noruegos, ni franceses ni finlandeses ni demás europeos para aprender de sus países, historia y economías y aprendas algo para mejorar España



A ver, a pesar de ser unos putos racistas no entendeis como funciona el racismo. Tu, españolito racista, para los alemanes racistas, noruegos racistas o finlandeses racistas, eres una especie de puto medio-moro o medio-gitano, ni mejor ni peor que el moro entero o el gitano entero. O sea, que no está tan claro que te acepten para mezclarse contigo.

Además como español que está a tiro de piedra de Afríca y lejísimos de Noruega, ya deberías saber, o al menos intuir, que tu ADN comparte mucho más código con el de un moro que con el de un vikingo .....  

Especimen hispánico:







Especimen moro:







Especimen vikingo:


----------



## Grupo Wagner (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.
> 
> Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.
> 
> Mongrels.


----------



## Grupo Wagner (3 Ago 2019)

A todos los sudacas hezpanchitos echando bilis que intentan creerse que no son basura y simples herramientas de la élite, echad un vistazo a la clasificación racial de vuestros países y a lo que habéis hecho en la historia, basura.

No sois europeos ni lo sereis, no sois blancos ni nunca estaréis civilizados, vuestra capacidad no os lo permite. En mala hora fuimos los españoles a ese vertedero que es América Letrina a civilizar el lugar de a conquistar y hacer prevalecer la ley natural del más fuerte.

Y no sois la mayor mierda de la tierra, los hezpanchitos mestizos, porque están los negros, que en cuanto a violencia y a CI sois peores incluso que algunos países del África negra.


----------



## silenus (3 Ago 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Nunca pensé que sería tan fácil manipular a todo un continente para promover su propia extinción.
> 
> Sinceramente, pensaba que por mucho menos la gente reaccionaría y se rebelaría.
> 
> ¿Tan fácil es engañar a toda una civilización? ¿Somos así de tontos por naturaleza o la era tecnológica nos ha idiotizado? ¿Cuando vamos a despertar?


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.
> 
> Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.
> 
> Mongrels.



Al hacer el test de ADN a los catalanes, ha demostrado que son seres de luz, genes de dioses, multimillonarios con penes de 30 cms, destinados a colonizar el planeta tierra y parte de Marte. Me lo ha dicho la matemática de la historia


----------



## spala (3 Ago 2019)

esto es la diversidad:

El precio a pagar del chico de 16 años que defendió a su hermana pequeña de ser violada por 20 'personos': -Placa maxilofacial -Osteosíntesis -30 días de líquidos El próximo Viernes 9 de Agosto le reconstruyen la mandíbula a este joven.


----------



## Signatus (3 Ago 2019)

Comentario de un panchito:


maicolg4Hace 3 años
_*soy latino, si quieren diganme indigena pues con mucho orgullo lo aceptare, y no, a la mierda con ustedes, fue el mestizaje lo que termino acabando lo poco que quedo nuestro gloriaso legado despues de que la colonizacion empezara , es la diversidad de razas y culturas lo que enriquece a la especie humana, ¡mesclarnos? a la basura¡¡ por eso mi pueblo ya no reconoce sus raices y actua como una masa estupida sin identidad propia*_


----------



## todoayen (3 Ago 2019)

morethanafeeling dijo:


> Nunca pensé que sería tan fácil manipular a todo un continente para promover su propia extinción.
> 
> Sinceramente, pensaba que por mucho menos la gente reaccionaría y se rebelaría.
> 
> ¿Tan fácil es engañar a toda una civilización? ¿Somos así de tontos por naturaleza o la era tecnológica nos ha idiotizado? ¿Cuando vamos a despertar?



La cosa no es destruir a los blancos sino crear un gran lumpen mestizo. No te quepa duda que habrá elites blancas siempre.


----------



## Signatus (3 Ago 2019)

magnificent dijo:


> Mezclate pero no con alemanes, ni noruegos, ni franceses ni finlandeses ni demás europeos para aprender de sus países, historia y economías y aprendas algo para mejorar España
> 
> Mezclate pero con la moronegrada de cultura medieval y países tercermundistas que solo te aportará diarrea mental y problemas con pandillas, drogas, etc y construirás un país igual de mierda que el suyo, por eso HA SALIDO CORRIENDO



Un ejemplo de mezclas es Brasil y los países caribeños.

*Juegan fútbol con las cabezas de los presos decapitados en la cárcel de Brasil*
Juegan fútbol con las cabezas de los presos decapitados en la cárcel de Brasil (video)


----------



## Epinikion (3 Ago 2019)

Si te mezclas ahora, llévate un cupón de 17€ gratis.


----------



## Señormerigueder (3 Ago 2019)

Oxido de etileno dijo:


> Si llego a saber que era tan facil adoctrinar a los progres hubiese cambiado de oficio.
> 
> En vez de liberar a willy que liberen a charles manson.



A willi Toledo? prefiero a manson


----------



## Señormerigueder (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.
> 
> Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.
> 
> Mongrels.



Idiota inside.


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> En tu mundo de fantasía, los blancos curran de sol a sol ganando una mierda en trabajos asquerosos para que negros vivan como reyes por la cara en tu propia casa mientras se follan a tu mujer.
> 
> O sea, que declaras a gritos que consideras a los negros mucho mas inteligentes que los blancos.
> 
> La sonrisa ha pasado a carcajada.



Por como están sus países EFECTIVAMENTE son súper inteligentes.

Como tu.

Que gran talento están exportando. 

Carcajada premium 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> Por como están sus países EFECTIVAMENTE son súper inteligentes.
> 
> Como tu.
> 
> ...



Primero dices que lloras, ahora dices te carcajeas.

Es evidente que tienes problemas mentales.

Como los otros histéricos.

Recordemos que es en tu fantasia en la cual los negros han conquistado los países de los blancos con completa impunidad.

Abrís hilo tras hilo chillando vuestra impotencia al ver vuestro propio país, en vuestra fantasia, derrotado bajo los pies del negro.

En tu fantasia, a ti te manda a la cárcel por rechistarle a tu señora.

En tu fantasia, un negro se folla a tu mujer mientras tú te pudres en un juzgado.

Hilo tras hilo, día tras día, con la misma lloriquera.

Sois los acomplejados como tú los que se creen que los negros son superiores.

A mi toda esa historia de inferioridades y superioridades me la pela.


----------



## todoayen (3 Ago 2019)

Una cosa es estar en contra de la inmigración masiva y otra ser racista.

Chusmones tenemos en españa para aburrirnos. Prefiero cualquier persona de cualquier raza mientras no sea un chusmon.

Lo de la inmigracion masiva es un problema economico mas que nada.


----------



## 4motion (3 Ago 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Primero dices que lloras, ahora dices te carcajeas.
> 
> Es evidente que tienes problemas mentales.
> 
> ...



A los follamoros como tu os pongo en el ignore que es donde debéis estar, venga payaso, ya te di la cuerda necesaria. 

Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

4motion dijo:


> A los follamoros como tu os pongo en el ignore que es donde debéis estar, venga payaso, ya te di la cuerda necesaria.
> 
> Enviado desde mi E6653 mediante Tapatalk



Buen ostión te has dado.

Aquí otro llorón como tu rindiéndose:

_No la veremos terminada, el califato necesitará esos terrenos para la mezquita aljama de Barna. _

Vídeo: ¿Cómo será finalmente la Sagrada Familia, de Gaudí? ¿Y si en otro país se adelantan?, porque se venden los planos en 3D por mil euros

Y como ese, en el foro hay miles y miles de comentarios igualitos, todos ellos describiendo con gran lujo de detalles vuestra rendición preventiva.


----------



## dabrute (3 Ago 2019)

Una dosis adicional de rendición preventiva para los acomplejados.

Negra capellana del parlamento británica será la primera “obispa anglicana”


----------



## AzulyBlanco (3 Ago 2019)

Promover el mestizaje es racismo. Puesto que si la raza no importa, no importa ser blanco, negro o mulato.

Curiosamente este tipo de racismo, que además atenta contra la diversidad, si está bien visto...


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

La diversidad de razas y culturas humanas existe precisamente por que no nos mezclamos.

Si en un mismo país metes a muchas razas y culturas distintas y las mezclas; al cabo de varias generaciones ya no hay diversidad, lo que habrá es una sola raza y cultura mestiza.

Eso se puede ver en Hispanoamérica. Cada vez hay menos gente de fenotipo europeo indígena o africano, y lo que hay es una gran mayoría de mestizos. Al final la mezcla será total y no quedará nada de diversidad. Pues el proceso de mestizaje actual, en una sociedad donde se premia esa mezcla, será mucho más rápido.

Eso si, en Africa seguirán siendo africanos, en Asía seguirán siendo asiáticos. Lo que ya no existirán serán europeos.

Más diversidad solo en Europa significa menos europeos. Un genocidio encubierto.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

Asi es. A tomar por culo la sociedad industrial y los estados. A ver cuanto tiempo duran los genes negros y diversos en territorio europeo.


----------



## Pollepolle (3 Ago 2019)

El problema no es mezclarse, es follar.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> A ver, a pesar de ser unos putos racistas no entendeis como funciona el racismo. Tu, españolito racista, para los alemanes racistas, noruegos racistas o finlandeses racistas, eres una especie de puto medio-moro o medio-gitano, ni mejor ni peor que el moro entero o el gitano entero. O sea, que no está tan claro que te acepten para mezclarse contigo.
> 
> Además como español que está a tiro de piedra de Afríca y lejísimos de Noruega, ya deberías saber, o al menos intuir, que tu ADN comparte mucho más código con el de un moro que con el de un vikingo .....
> 
> ...




Ese primero tiene de genetica española mucho menos que el amado líder de Corea del Norte. 

Me da igual que tenga nacionalidad y me da igual si es gitano. Los gitanos no dejan de ser inmigrantes.


----------



## Pat Garrett (3 Ago 2019)

Ingmar dijo:


> Un ejemplo de mezclas es Brasil y los países caribeños.
> 
> *Juegan fútbol con las cabezas de los presos decapitados en la cárcel de Brasil*
> Juegan fútbol con las cabezas de los presos decapitados en la cárcel de Brasil (video)



Cuando juntas la élite de las razas el resultado es magnífico.


----------



## Zekko (3 Ago 2019)

Jajajaj y el imbécil pueblo español sigue votando progre porque lo importante es parar a la extrema derecha ::


----------



## Grupo Wagner (3 Ago 2019)

Editado


----------



## juster (3 Ago 2019)

8 siglos de moronegrada en el reino seguramente dejo rastro en el adn iberico...
son los que votan con el ano a los putos rojos de mierda...


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Ago 2019)

La atracción sexual no está determinada por ninguna propaganda, es innata.

Ni tú ni los idiotas de la publicidad institucional lo entienden, o lo entienden y se hacen los idiotas para machacar sus ideas.

Se tiende a la atracción por afinidad étnica, es lo que vemos en el mundo, no obstante siempre hay excepciones y ni vosotros podéis forzar que una persona cambie sus gustos sexuales femeninos, ni el Estado con propaganda va a cambiar los de la mayoría.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2019)

juster dijo:


> 8 siglos de moronegrada en el reino seguramente dejo rastro en el adn iberico...
> son los que votan con el ano a los putos rojos de mierda...




Joder .... "dejó rastro" dice .... Que sepas que, del Ebro p'abajo, sois todos medio moros .....   Los españoles puros (gallegos, asturianos, cantabros, vascos, aragoneses y catalanes) deberíamos llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo con Marruecos para venderles ese territorio con todos vosotros dentro. Entonces si estariais donde os corresponde .... jojojojojo O mejor ... se lo regalamos ....


----------



## TORREVIEJO (3 Ago 2019)

Para mi un hermano iberoamericano es español.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Ago 2019)

somos el resultado de una terrible criba de supervivientes. 
A lo largo de la historia de la humanidad , llegar a edad reproductiva era un logro que muy pocos hijos conseguían. 

Precisamente la prolífica especie humana evoluciona contando que mueran unos cuantos hijos y sobrevivan los más aptos. 

Actualmente se están teniendo hijos los peores. Curiosamente en una extraña necesidad de superación de algunas personas , los cojos escalan el Himalaya, los ciegos van al cine, los sordos a conciertos de música clásica, y los tarados o con enfermedades genéticas transmisibles, tienen familias numerosas. 
Por el contrario la gente inteligente , fuerte, sana , se dedica a follar sin compromiso de una forma estéril


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2019)

Y qué dice? Qué compartes el 99 % de tu ADN con los chimpancés?


----------



## Dr. Bancolchonista ⚕️ (3 Ago 2019)

vídeo de 2013


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> La atracción sexual no está determinada por ninguna propaganda, es innata.
> 
> Ni tú ni los idiotas de la publicidad institucional lo entienden, o lo entienden y se hacen los idiotas para machacar sus ideas.
> 
> Se tiende a la atracción por afinidad étnica, es lo que vemos en el mundo, no obstante siempre hay excepciones y ni vosotros podéis forzar que una persona cambie sus gustos sexuales femeninos, ni el Estado con propaganda va a cambiar los de la mayoría.




La psique femenina es tremendamente voluble. Ellas son gregarias en extremo y desean ante todo sentirse integradas. Y hoy si no remera multiculti no te integras. Además los videoclips de reventón pintan a los negros moros y panchitos como malotes, y eso las chonis lo perciben como un rasgo alfa.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Ago 2019)

Manoliko dijo:


> La psique femenina es tremendamente voluble. Ellas son gregarias en extremo y desean ante todo sentirse integradas. Y hoy si no remera multiculti no te integras. Además los videoclips de reventón pintan a los negros moros y panchitos como malotes, y eso las chonis lo perciben como un rasgo alfa.



Que no. Si a una tía no le gustan los negros no se va a poner cachonda con un negro por mucho que le digan en su entorno.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Que no. Si a una tía no le gustan los negros no se va a poner cachonda con un negro por mucho que le digan en su entorno.



Eso creía yo y ojalá fuese cierto. Pero lo cierto es que la gente vota al psoe por que en la tele dicen que son los buenos y traerán la justisia sosiah


----------



## Signatus (3 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Que no. Si a una tía no le gustan los negros no se va a poner cachonda con un negro por mucho que le digan en su entorno.



Si follarse un negrata es cool, entonces lo hará.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Ago 2019)

Manoliko dijo:


> Eso creía yo y ojalá fuese cierto. Pero lo cierto es que la gente vota al psoe por que en la tele dicen que son los buenos y traerán la justisia sosiah



Hablemos de otra época, cuando no había inmigrantes. Las convenciones sociales obligaban muchas veces a las mujeres a casarse y tener sexo con unos tipos que no deseaban sexualmente, aunque luego, se dejaban inseminar en secreto por uno que sí las atraia. La naturaleza tiene normas que la convención social no puede derribar.


----------



## Mardoqueo (3 Ago 2019)

Los progres del foro aplauden que el marxismo condene a la población a extinguirse en el mestizaje y el multiculturalismo.
Creen que traicionar a la raza con un resultado mestizo inferior, lo hará parecer buenos, y moralmente superior o que no serán racistas cuando el racialismo nunca puede eliminarse.
Cuando te mezclas, tus hijos son más feos, tienen menos inteligencia y carácter, fuerza (¿Cuántos negros son gimnastas y cuántos blancos?). Cuando te mezclas, estás colaborando con el sionismo, plan kalergui.


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Hablemos de otra época, cuando no había inmigrantes. Las convenciones sociales obligaban muchas veces a las mujeres a casarse y tener sexo con unos tipos que no deseaban sexualmente, aunque luego, se dejaban inseminar en secreto por uno que sí las atraia. La naturaleza tiene normas que la convención social no puede derribar.



Hoy día las convenciones sociales son mucho más antinaturales. Convencen a chicas jóvenes de que beber alcohol y participar en orgias es ser una mujer liberada y empoderada. Luego resulta que no les gusta tanto y se sienten sucias y lloran y denuncian por violacion.


----------



## Insurgencia (3 Ago 2019)

Manoliko dijo:


> Hoy día las convenciones sociales son mucho más antinaturales. Convencen a chicas jóvenes de que beber alcohol y participar en orgias es ser una mujer liberada y empoderada. Luego resulta que no les gusta tanto y se sienten sucias y lloran y denuncian por violacion.



Estábamos con el mestizaje, no te desvíes. Si una tía quiere realmente tener hijos será con el macho que elija, y mayoritariamente es de su misma etnia, si cree que ha cometido un error drogada o la ha violado un indeseable (ese que estás pensando), aborta y punto, fin del mestizaje.


----------



## kelden (3 Ago 2019)

Humano y chimpancé comparten el 99% del ADN


----------



## Manoliko (3 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Estábamos con el mestizaje, no te desvíes. Si una tía quiere realmente tener hijos será con el macho que elija, y mayoritariamente es de su misma etnia, si cree que ha cometido un error drogada o la ha violado un indeseable (ese que estás pensando), aborta y punto, fin del mestizaje.



Estoy cenando fuera de casa. En la mesa de al lado hay una pareja de españoles de unos 35 o 40 años, un hombre rubio de ojos azules y una mujer de pelo castaño y ojos marrones, con un niño de unos 4 años negro, supongo que adoptado. Y a ellos se les ve de clase media y con estudios. 

Seguro que se sienten súper buenas personas por que en la tele han escuchado muchas veces que es lo correcto.


----------



## Siffredi (3 Ago 2019)

Manoliko dijo:


> Estoy cenando fuera de casa. En la mesa de al lado hay una pareja de españoles de unos 35 o 40 años, un hombre rubio de ojos azules y una mujer de pelo castaño y ojos marrones, con un niño de unos 4 años negro, supongo que adoptado. Y a ellos se les ve de clase media y con estudios.
> ...



A lo mejor tienen una relación cuckold-hotwife...


----------



## dabrute (4 Ago 2019)

Asumiendo que son datos reales.

Good for you.

Tienes mas cojones que la mayoría.

Dicho lo cual, que conclusiones sacas?

Eres de los que fantaseas, como el resto de acomplejados que se esconden en hilos como éste, que eres incapaz de evitar que negros invadan tu país y se follen a tus mujeres mientras viven como reyes sin dar palo al agua a costa de tu esfuerzo? O sea, eres de los que fantaseas que los negros son superiores a los blancos?

O eres de los que te trae al pairo la inferioridad o superioridad de este o ese colectivo humano porque comprendes que es el individuo y sus acciones las que dotan a uno de auténtico valor?


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2019)

Joer ... racista, creacionista, etc...etc... chaval, te has comprao el pack completo ....   Vaya joyita ....


----------



## dabrute (4 Ago 2019)

Ya.

Consideras a los negros inferiores pero fantaseas que están arrasando el país.

No eres votante de Vox ni de coña.

Eres carroña progre pretendiendo ser de Vox para que la pardillos se piensen que Vox es racista cuando Vox es precisamente lo contrario a un partido racista.

Cualquiera de la cúpula de Vox te escupiría en la cara públicamente por las imbecilidades que fantaseas.


----------



## dabrute (4 Ago 2019)

A Vox le han llamado muchas cosas, ninguna cierta.

Por ejemplo, tú le llamas racista, lo cual es completamente falso.

Eres carroña progre garantizado al 100%.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## Hugin&Munin (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2019)

Joer .... racista, creacionista y ahora antivacunas. Lo próximo qué es? La tierra es plana? La tierra es hueca?   Sabes ... empiezo a pensar que tu no compartes el 99 % del código genético con los monos. Tu compartes el 100 % ... jojojojo Menudo gañán ...


----------



## Signatus (4 Ago 2019)




----------



## Randy Stair (4 Ago 2019)

Eres un ser muy amargado y triste.


----------



## Signatus (4 Ago 2019)

Randy Stair dijo:


> Eres un ser muy amargado y triste.



Otro panchito peruano en el foro.


----------



## Randy Stair (4 Ago 2019)

Ingmar dijo:


> Otro panchito peruano en el foro.



Soy más blanca de piel que el morenazi español medio.


----------



## miguel1991 (4 Ago 2019)

Grupo Wagner dijo:


> Esta puta basura antirracista de mierda se paga con nuestros impuestos para promover el mestizaje, la asimilación forzada de inmigrantes extraeuropeos y la desaparación de los españoles.
> 
> Pero que coño le han hecho al pueblo español y al europeo para que acepte voluntariamente su extinción?! Hasta cuando lo vamos a permitir?!
> 
> ...



Amigo los judios nos estan liquidando a la raza blanca y los judios lo han admitido publicamente y a nadie le importa


----------



## Signatus (4 Ago 2019)

Randy Stair dijo:


> Soy más blanca de piel que el morenazi español medio.


----------



## Randy Stair (4 Ago 2019)

Es técnicamente cierto, vosotros le tenéis que hacer la vendimia a los pisafrutas de los gabachos por cuatro perras.


----------



## miguel1991 (4 Ago 2019)

*yo lo veo todo negro literalmente*


----------



## dabrute (4 Ago 2019)

Eres tú el que insiste que negros se están follado a toda tu estirpe mientras se ríen en tu puta cara día tras día viviendo como reyes con paguitas a tu cuenta.

Pero no es esa fantasia la que te delata.

Es que pretendes ser de Vox para que parezcan racistas.

Ahí te pasaste de frenada y se te ve el plumero.

Eres un trol de carroña progre sí o sí.


----------



## Adriano_ (4 Ago 2019)

Parece un anuncio de contactos, es un anuncio de contactos.


----------



## fosforito (4 Ago 2019)

kelden dijo:


> Joder .... "dejó rastro" dice .... Que sepas que, del Ebro p'abajo, sois todos medio moros .....   Los españoles puros (gallegos, asturianos, cantabros, vascos, aragoneses y catalanes) deberíamos llegar a algún tipo de acuerdo con Marruecos para venderles ese territorio con todos vosotros dentro. Entonces si estariais donde os corresponde .... jojojojojo O mejor ... se lo regalamos ....




Para empezar a los moriscos se les deportó mayoritariamente al Norte de España.

Para continuar el Norte de España es un país fallido al día siguiente de una teórica independencia, tiene unas tasas de actividad penosas, de recaudación nula, es la nada, pero con mucho jubilado con pensiones altas que paga el Sur.


----------



## kelden (4 Ago 2019)

fosforito dijo:


> Para continuar el Norte de España es un país fallido al día siguiente de una teórica independencia, tiene unas tasas de actividad penosas, de recaudación nula, es la nada, pero con mucho jubilado con pensiones altas que paga el Sur.



No te preocupes por éso .... ya no sería asunto vuestro.


----------



## fachacine (5 Ago 2019)

Faltaba "Yo soy heterosexual". Se les habrá olvidado sin querer...


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Ago 2019)

Muchas mujeres que se mezclan con moronegros acaban violas y/o muertas. Y gran parte de los hombres que se mezclan con panchas acaban arruinados.

Casi todos los que se multiculturalizan son progres y acaban sufriendo un Darwin.


----------



## Signatus (6 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Muchas mujeres que se mezclan con moronegros acaban violas y/o muertas. Y gran parte de los hombres que se mezclan con panchas acaban arruinados.
> 
> Casi todos los que se multiculturalizan son progres y acaban sufriendo un Darwin.



Las que se mezclan son las chonis, las progres no tienen hijos.


----------



## Papo de luz (6 Ago 2019)

Randy Stair dijo:


> Es técnicamente cierto, vosotros le tenéis que hacer la vendimia a los pisafrutas de los gabachos por cuatro perras.



contribuimos a que la dulce francia no necesite no blancos para su economia. Algo muy loable.


----------



## Hugin&Munin (7 Ago 2019)

miguel1991 dijo:


> Amigo los judios nos estan liquidando a la raza blanca y los judios lo han admitido publicamente y a nadie le importa



*No seas tan bruto hombre; ser judios es una religión, no una raza. Los hay muy rubios y morenos
Católicos también los hay negros.
Solo para tu informacion*


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Ago 2019)

Judío es una raza, judaísmo es una religión.

Un moro convertido al catolicismo sigue siendo moro.
Un blanco convertido al islám, sigue siendo blanco.
Un judío convertido al islám o al catolicismo sigue siendo judío.
Un negro convertido al islám, al judaísmo o al catolicismo, sigue siendo negro.

Espero haberte ayudado.

.


----------



## Randy Stair (7 Ago 2019)

Papo de luz dijo:


> contribuimos a que la dulce francia no necesite no blancos para su economia. Algo muy loable.



Menudo repaso os dieron los católicos franceses a los calvinistas y otros protestantes durante las guerras de religión, ¿eh?


----------



## Randy Stair (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Judío es una raza, judaísmo es una religión.
> 
> Un moro convertido al catolicismo sigue siendo moro.
> Un blanco convertido al islám, sigue siendo blanco.
> ...



"Oy vey, goy. Somos cristianos exactamente igual que tú, déjanos tener influencia política y financiera en tu propio país para combatir al Islam juntos. Israel es tu mejor aliado."


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Ago 2019)

Como dice el Apocalipsis: el anticristo se hará con el Mundo, no por su fuerza sinó por su astucia.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (7 Ago 2019)

Oye, @Grupo Wagner , en otro hilo pusiste un meme muy bueno que se veía a militares del desembarco de Normandia pero en los globos se decían cosas como "luchamos para que nuestras hijas sean folladas por negros" o "quiero que mi hijo sea maricon" o similares. Puedes poner ese meme, que lo estoy buscando y no lo encuentro y es muy bueno


----------



## Randy Stair (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Como dice el Apocalipsis: el anticristo se hará con el Mundo, no por su fuerza sinó por su astucia.



Pero la Biblia también dice "De los judíos vendrá la Salvación", por eso no me fio mucho de un libro escrito por gente del desierto. :/


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Ago 2019)

Randy Stair dijo:


> Pero la Biblia también dice "De los judíos *vendrá la Salvación*", por eso no me fio mucho de un libro escrito por *gente del desierto*. :/





Bueno...si tenemos en cuenta que Cristo y los Stos.Apóstoles eran judíos a pesar de renegar del judaísmo: ¡Esa parte ya la tenemos cumplida!


----------



## Randy Stair (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Bueno...si tenemos en cuenta que Cristo y los Stos.Apóstoles eran judíos a pesar de renegar del judaísmo: ¡Esa parte ya la tenemos cumplida!



Jesús básicamente fue como Bobby Fischer, por eso su propia gente le tenía tanto odio y al final acabaron con él como cuando asesinaron a Kubrick por decir la verdad. Aun así tratar a un mortal como si fuese una deidad es peligroso. Jesús se avergonzaría de la Iglesia moderna y les correría a latigazos como cuando atacó a los cambiadores de monedas en el templo.


----------



## Randy Stair (7 Ago 2019)

El burbujista medio es un calvo gordo putero cincuentón de 50 años.


----------



## Kullervo (7 Ago 2019)

Vaya puta mierda de vídeo ese del mézclate, es obvio el mensaje que quieren lanzar y lo que quieren conseguir. Espero que fracasen.


----------



## Signatus (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Bueno...si tenemos en cuenta que Cristo y los Stos.Apóstoles eran judíos a pesar de renegar del judaísmo: ¡Esa parte ya la tenemos cumplida!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 136174



No se puede razonar con ese panchito, está limitado por su bajo CI.


----------



## angek (7 Ago 2019)

Insurgencia dijo:


> Que no. Si a una tía no le gustan los negros no se va a poner cachonda con un negro por mucho que le digan en su entorno.



No es esa mi impresión ni mi experiencia. 

Pero con los hombres también, ojo.


----------



## ACICUETANO (7 Ago 2019)

¿ Tanto trabajo cuesta abrazar el pragmatismo? 

¿ Racismo es no tolerar que te vengan a tocar los cojones a tu casa?

Si reducimos el campo de visión de mi país a mi domicilio todos somos racistas.

Por otro lado ¿ tanto cuesta que te la traiga floja las etiquetas que te pongan?

Necesitamos tanto de la aprobación de los demás que por eso las corrientes de pensamiento prefabricadas tienen tanto éxito.

No me interesa saber si tal o cual especimen de la raza humana tiene tal cociente de inteligencia. Ni siquiera el mio me preocupa. Pero a mi casa no viene nadie , si está en mi mano evitarlo, a tocarme las gónadas ¿ y a la tuya?


----------



## Hugin&Munin (7 Ago 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> Judío es una raza, judaísmo es una religión.
> 
> Un moro convertido al catolicismo sigue siendo moro.
> Un blanco convertido al islám, sigue siendo blanco.
> ...



Estos son judios


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (7 Ago 2019)

Los cartagineses eran rubios de ojos azules y ni aún así eran más europeos que los romanos castaños de ojos pardos.

Hay moros y negros con ojos azules y eso no los hace más blancos que un pelirojo con ojos verdes.

Los uruguayos tienen la piel blanca y eso no los hace más blancos que un español bronceado por el Sol.

La raza a parte del color de piel, pelo y ojos, está en tu procedencia y *las raíces de tus antepasados (de su raza)* por eso se marcaba a los judios con la estrella de David (si fuera algo tan evidente a simple vista no hubiese sido necesario). No obstante el mestizaje ha ocurrido en este penúltimo Siglo, antes las razas estaban más definidas. Ahora tanto rubios como pelirojos están en peligro de extinción. 


*.*


----------



## Grupo Wagner (5 Sep 2019)

A seguir remando expañoles indignos hijos de puta, mientras el gobierno se gasta vuestro dinero en eliminar a vuestra raza.


----------



## dragon33 (5 Sep 2019)

magnificent dijo:


> Mezclate pero no con alemanes, ni noruegos, ni franceses ni finlandeses ni demás europeos para aprender de sus países, historia y economías y aprendas algo para mejorar España
> 
> Mezclate pero con la moronegrada de cultura medieval y países tercermundistas que solo te aportará diarrea mental y problemas con pandillas, drogas, etc y construirás un país igual de mierda que el suyo, por eso HA SALIDO CORRIENDO



Pues como no hayas huido a Polonia, Hungría, Rusia, Japon o similares no se dónde estarás libre de esta mierda.


----------



## Insurgencia (5 Sep 2019)

dragon33 dijo:


> Pues como no hayas huido a Polonia, Hungría, Rusia, Japon o similares no se dónde estarás libre de esta mierda.



En la mayoría de los pueblos no hay tercermundistas, no quieren ir porque allí no tienen nada que hacer. No digo que tengáis que huir de Madrid, pero de vez en cuando daos un rulo por ahí fuera.


----------



## Desdemocratícese (5 Sep 2019)

Los judíos nos la tienen guardada desde hace mucho tiempo y ahora se están saliendo con la suya, el proceso de aniquilación de la raza blanca ya está a pleno gas.

El tiempo corre en nuestra contra y se está acabando.


----------



## morethanafeeling (6 Sep 2019)

Puede ser, pero la UE ha facilitado mucho las cosas y ha acelerado el proceso como nunca antes.


----------



## alas97 (6 Sep 2019)

la UE va camino a un comunismo y para eso necesita la destrucción de la identidad nacional. Como siempre, los países comunistas son un laboratorio con el auspicio y bendición de la unión europea donde ponen en practica sus mas altos ideales como lo dejaron patente aquí



En fin, de ahí la necesidad de mezclar razas, etnias y culturas que no tienen nada en común con ustedes. en Cuba lo pusieron en practica, destruyeron el legado europeo e importaron el haitiano y el africano. y eso es lo que tenemos hoy. aunque fidel castro sabía como manejar a los africanos para tenerlos a raya.







"Soldado internacionalista cubano"

Buena suerte con su futuro y sigan durmiendo que en EEUU no caben todos.

edito: 

En Cuba ya se están convirtiendo al islam.


----------



## DonJuandeAustria (6 Sep 2019)

A tope con el Plan kalergi.


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (6 Sep 2019)

dabrute dijo:


> Haceros un test de ADN y poned los resultados aquí.
> 
> Hasta entonces no sois mas que lo que odiáis.
> 
> Mongrels.



vaya ¿eres de los que esta regalando vuestro ADN para supuestamente saber tu origen etnico? 

luego os quejais de que pongan app de esas que envejecen una foto sin mayor repercusion que unos supuestos datos del movil y vas y caes e el anzuelo de dar tus datos vitales y biologicos para vete a saber que.

¿industria farmaceutica? ¿en busca de genoma extraterrestre? pero nada "descubre tus origenes, danos tus datos biologicos y te decimos si tienes un antepasado bosquimano"

Desde luego para que te digan que un antepasado fue macaco, ameba o lagarto no hacia falta tanto marketing.

mongrel


----------



## Gurb (6 Sep 2019)

Los españoles son producto de una mezcla de razas muy diversas a lo largo de la Historia. 

No existen las naciones puras (quizá alguna tribu perdida en el Amazonas no se haya mezclado jamás y aún lo dudo), todas tienen una historia de mezclas tras de sí. 

Gracias a las mezclas nuestro mundo es más diversos y complejo, los contrastes enriquecen la cultura. 

Hoy vas por la calle y puedes encontrar un restaurante de cocina vietnamita, un centro de artes marciales chino, puedes oír música hecha en Marruecos, leer libros escritos en Dinamarca, ver una película hecha en Bollyboow , verás gente que viste a la última moda musulmana.

No estás obligado a comer como un vietnamita, no estás obligado a luchar como un chino, no estás obligado a oír el canto de muecín, no estás obligado a leer los libros de Kierkegaard, no estás obligado a ver películas indias, no estás obligado a vestir chilaba, tienes un coche de tecnología alemana.

Ser libre es tener opciones. Contra más opciones, más libre eres. ¿O prefieres estar condenado a un muestrario más limitado?

Internet, los móviles, los teléfonos, el correo, facebook, instagram todos ellos favorecen una comunicación, una mezcla de elementos que antes aparecían aislados. Rompen fronteras y eso hace nuestro mundo más rico.

¿Renunciarías a ellos?


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Sep 2019)

En realidad el tiempo corre en su contra, no en la nuestra.

Es cierto que somos cada vez menos y que no nacen apenas niños europeos, pero nos estamos dando cuenta...

Es cierto que nos están invadiendo masivamente, pero estamos empezando a oponernos.

Y es cierto que todo obedece a un plan diseñado hace mucho, pero lo hemos descubierto a tiempo, pues aún no estamos del todo sometidos y masacrados.
*Si sabemos cómo se está comportando la masa y las fuerzas que le afectan, seremos capaces de predecir sus movimientos hasta el último detalle.

Todo* cuanto hagamos y decidamos a partir de ahora tiene que ir en dirección a producir fricción a este plan para frenarlo.
Ya lo dice la Ley de inercia de Newton: _*La materia siempre se mueve en la misma dirección a la misma velocidad, a no ser que se le aplique una fuerza que la cambie (fricción).*_







.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Sep 2019)

Gurb dijo:


> Los españoles son producto de una mezcla de razas muy diversas a lo largo de la Historia.
> 
> No existen las naciones puras (quizá alguna tribu perdida en el Amazonas no se haya mezclado jamás y aún lo dudo), todas tienen una historia de mezclas tras de sí.
> 
> ...



No estamos mezclados con razas. Toda mezcla que tenemos procede de tribus *indoeuropeas* (Iberos, fenicios, celtas, vándalos, suevos, godos, visigodos, barbaros y romanos) respecto a invasiones de fuera de Europa: el Santo Oficio se ocupó de hacer limpieza de sangre.

.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (6 Sep 2019)

Donde hay que firmar para mestizarse con Europeas del Este o Chortinas asiaticas??


----------



## Gurb (6 Sep 2019)

CatólicamHispaniae dijo:


> No estamos mezclados con razas. Toda mezcla que tenemos procede de tribus *indoeuropeas* (Iberos, fenicios, celtas, vándalos, suevos, godos, visigodos, barbaros y romanos) respecto a invasiones de fuera de Europa: el Santo Oficio se ocupó de hacer limpieza de sangre.
> 
> .




¿Has oído hablar de los conversos? Hubo mucha sangre judía y mora que se convirtió al catolicismo hace siglos y hoy en día tiene pasaporte español.


----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Sep 2019)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar de los conversos? Hubo mucha sangre judía y mora que se convirtió al catolicismo hace siglos y hoy en día tiene pasaporte español.



¿Mucha? Venga...por favor.

Se quedaron unos pocos, y quienes se convirtieron acabaron ellos mismos tan mezclados que su sangre acabó diluida del todo. Pregunta a cualquier judío si considera judío a un español descendiente de un solo judio converso y varias generaciones de españoles cristianos hace cientos de años.

.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (6 Sep 2019)




----------



## CatólicamHispaniae (6 Sep 2019)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


>



Todo sirve al satanismo. Los sionistas y masones son satanicos, adoran a Baphomet, por eso todo cuanto han hecho hasta ahora (crear sectas, destruir la monarquía católica y la Iglesia, crear logias e ideologías nihilistas como el comunismo, anarquismo...etc y expandir la depravación en todos los ámbitos) ha ido en esa dirección y ese es su fin.


----------



## Grupo Wagner (3 Oct 2019)

arriba


----------



## Covaleda (3 Oct 2019)

La mierda esa de "mézclate" tiene ya unos añitos, pero vaya, que mantiene actualidad.


----------



## Grupo Wagner (4 Oct 2019)

Eso cuando no directamente adoptan chinos, negros o indios. Incluso parejas fértiles españolas con uno o más hijos biológicos.


----------



## juster (4 Oct 2019)

mira como le va a francia...
ya hay mas negros que blancos en muchas zonas...


----------



## Grupo Wagner (14 Oct 2019)

Los mismos que os quieren ABIERTAMENTE vuestra desaparición racial y cultural y sustituiros por extranjeros, son en los que confiaís.

Jeje gobierno de la nación española. Oh los mejores 40 años de nuestra historia. Franco malo y genocida. Al menos tenemos la democracia y el estado de desecho. Que bien que hay justicia. Si, soy liberal y constitucionalista. Pues voy a votar a Vox, cuando lleguen lo van a solucionar todo por fin. No no son del sistema, me lo dicen los medios del sistema. Lo de sionismo, hispanchismo y liberalismo es por Judiascal nada más. Bueno al menos todavía no me han rajado el cuello los moronegros y los panchos, seguiré yendo a mi trabajo del que me robarán la mitad de mi sueldo para mantener invasores. Jo menos mal que vivo en el siglo XXI y que los buenos ganaron la guerra mundial. Viva Expaña y viva vocs.


----------



## HvK (14 Oct 2019)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar de los conversos? Hubo mucha sangre judía y mora que se convirtió al catolicismo hace siglos y hoy en día tiene pasaporte español.



uno de ellos Niniscal, que es una curiosa mezcla de fenotipos judíos y morunos.


----------



## Alexander III (14 Oct 2019)

Temario de unas opos a las que me quiero presentar

*Atenció a la ciutadania. Atenció integral: personal, telefònica i escrita; atenció al públic culturalment divers.*

Que significa público culturalmente diverso?
Si todos somos iguales ante la ley y no se debe haber discriminación alguna por razón de nacimiento, raza, sexo, religión, opinión o cualquier otra condición o circunstancia personal o social, no debería la administración atender a todo el mundo de igual forma?


----------



## hortera (14 Oct 2019)

hoy vi dos parejas negro-blanca, y las blancas siempre las pillan rubias o claritas de piel los hijos de puta, luego van de antiracistas pero las negras para su puta madre, toda esta propaganda está calando fuerte en las féminas que son las mas manipulables, ademas de que les gusta el negro por varias razones:
-son altos
-son fuertes
-tienen cara de malos
-tienen la polla grande
-son una raza marginada
-son mas afines en la conversación pues son menos inteligentes.
-son menos inteligentes, mas fáciles de engañar para pareja
-el negro quiere subir de nivel social, mestizando con blanca


----------



## McLovin (14 Oct 2019)

Lo más sorprendente/asqueroso/repugnante/vomitivo es que siempre ese "mézclate", esa diversidad y esa variedad racial que obviamente están intentando imponer, *SIEMPRE* es con razas del tercer mundo. *SIEMPRE*. ¿Por qué? En serio, que venga el progre de guardia que esté ahora en el foro y me lo explique. ¿Por qué demonios siempre la diversidad se ha de dar a través de la mezcla con sudamericanos, negros africanos y árabes musulmanes? De verdad, quiero que alguien de izquierdas que esté completamente a favor de esto me expliqué por qué es asi. ¿Qué tiene de malo la mezcla con alemanes, con noruegos, con franceses, con británicos, con húngaros, con lituanos...?

Ningún progre va a tener huevos de contestarme porque *NO SABEN QUE CONTESTAR*. Y como no saben qué contestar, porque saben que tenemos toda la razón del mundo, tiran de insulto fácil, que es el recurso para cuando quedas en evidencia y te tienen acorralado (y es cuando empiezan a decir que los españoles somos negros, fachas, racistas, xenófobos, nazis etc etc etc, el pack completo)

Estas es de esas cosas que hacen peligrar su integridad ideológica porque se llegan a preguntar si realmente no tenemos razón. ¿Por qué es bueno tener hijos con un nigeriano pero no lo es tenerlos con un finlandés? No os dais cuenta, que en ese mensaje progre de "mézclate" estáis metiendo implícito otro mensaje *ENORMEMENTE RACISTA?




*


----------



## Grupo Wagner (14 Oct 2019)

McLovin dijo:


> Lo más sorprendente/asqueroso/repugnante/vomitivo es que siempre ese "mézclate", esa diversidad y esa variedad racial que obviamente están intentando imponer, *SIEMPRE* es con razas del tercer mundo. *SIEMPRE*. ¿Por qué? En serio, que venga el progre de guardia que esté ahora en el foro y me lo explique. ¿Por qué demonios siempre la diversidad se ha de dar a través de la mezcla con sudamericanos, negros africanos y árabes musulmanes? De verdad, quiero que alguien de izquierdas que esté completamente a favor de esto me expliqué por qué es asi. ¿Qué tiene de malo la mezcla con alemanes, con noruegos, con franceses, con británicos, con húngaros, con lituanos...?
> 
> Ningún progre va a tener huevos de contestarme porque *NO SABEN QUE CONTESTAR*. Y como no saben qué contestar, porque saben que tenemos toda la razón del mundo, tiran de insulto fácil, que es el recurso para cuando quedas en evidencia y te tienen acorralado (y es cuando empiezan a decir que los españoles somos negros, fachas, racistas, xenófobos, nazis etc etc etc, el pack completo)
> 
> Estas es de esas cosas que hacen peligrar su integridad ideológica porque se llegan a preguntar si realmente no tenemos razón. ¿Por qué es bueno tener hijos con un nigeriano pero no lo es tenerlos con un finlandés? No os dais cuenta, que en ese mensaje progre de "mézclate" estáis metiendo implícito otro mensaje *ENORMEMENTE RACISTA?*



Es Genocidio Blanco. No le busques el sentido. Es el asesinato racial y cultural de la raza blanca. Solo "diversidad" y "mezcla" (obligatoria) en los países blancos.


----------



## Papo de luz (14 Oct 2019)

Gurb dijo:


> ¿Has oído hablar de los conversos? Hubo mucha sangre judía y mora que se convirtió al catolicismo hace siglos y hoy en día tiene pasaporte español.



Razón de más para evitar mayor contaminacion.


----------



## McLovin (15 Oct 2019)

Grupo Wagner dijo:


> Es Genocidio Blanco. No le busques el sentido. Es el asesinato racial y cultural de la raza blanca. Solo "diversidad" y "mezcla" (obligatoria) en los países blancos.




Si conozco la razón perfectamente, pero quiero que me lo explique un progre. Es tan obvio de que se trata de un genocidio blanco, que no se atreven a decirlo, y para no reconocerlo (eso sería muy facha para ellos, almas cándidas) dan mil vueltas y mil excusas. Bien, quiero que me lo expliquen. Pese a que en este foro hay unos cuantos podemitas pro inmigración, racistas y endofobos, no me lo van a explicar, te lo aseguro.


----------



## Me_opongo (15 Oct 2019)

Egggque.... Si me niego a aceptar la híbridación, me pueden llamar fasha, rasista, xenofloro...

Mejor reproducirse con un mono. No pasa nada, si sale niño, Mohamed, si sale niña Fátima, pero que no me llamen facha, que me dan los mil males.

Buaaaaa...

Necesitamos cientos de miles de:






Enviado desde mi Mi MIX 2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zomb (15 Oct 2019)

A todos los que decís que os da igual que no creéis en las razas que no importa la sustitución etnica y el mestizaje ya os llegará la hora en el vuestra hija u nieta os cuele un negro o un pancho y se vaya a la mierda vuestro legado genético. 

Ya llegará la hora en el que el hijo de un negro o un pancho le quite el puesto de trabajo a tu hijo o a tu nieto mediante cupos de diversidad o porque están dispuestos a cobrar menos. 

Si salimos perdiendo, salimos perdiendo todos. 

Roma no paga a traidores


----------



## chad1950 (8 Jul 2022)

miguel1991 dijo:


> *yo lo veo todo negro literalmente*



Tú eres todo negro.


----------

